# How Far can you Travel on a 50cc Moped...??



## podd

Are 50cc mopeds/scooters only suitable for very short journeys, such as a mile or two, or can they comfortably be used for longer journeys?

How many miles can they comfortably be used for?

If you were doing a round trip of 20 miles, would you really need a larger engined moped/motorbike?


----------



## DrMoriarty

Not as long as you don't mind a top speed of about 35 mph (i.e. staying within the speed limits.) You'll still probably get there quicker (and a _lot_ cheaper) than by car or public transport! 

Some of the virtues/shortcomings of mopeds were recently discussed on this thread.


----------



## demoivre

My cousin use to drive from Stillorgan to St Pats. in Drumcondra ( round trip abot 15 miles methinks ) when we were  students. I used to share a house with her ( not that kind of livin' with her  !) and never remember her having any probs. with the moped for the few years she had it. Don't expect the performance of a Kawasaki 1100 of it though


----------



## tiger

Don't think you'll be allowed on a motorway with a 50cc machine:

Not sure if this includes the M50 as well.


----------



## DrMoriarty

I'd forgotten that. And your average 50cc moped is in fact 49cc, so falls foul of the rule.

Bring back the Honda 70!


----------



## podd

Thanks guys!

- it'd just be country driving, so no major roads.  

And very little traffic - if any...


----------



## DrMoriarty

The 'sit up' design of most modern mopeds is probably more comfortable than a lot of 'real' motorbikes. They also go for miles on a sniff of petrol. I'd go for it — but get a good secondhand one from a reputable dealer, rather than a brand new model, and spend the money you save on a good helmet, lock and rain gear!


----------



## DrMoriarty

podd said:
			
		

> country driving, so no major roads.
> 
> And very little traffic - if any...


Just watch out for those 'soft shoulders'! Mopeds with very small wheels cope less well with potholes/bad surfaces...


----------



## lukegriffen

Agree with last point, also in wet weather I think you're more likely to skid on a light moped than a bigger bike.
If the restrictor has been taken off a moped, it can do up to 70km, though you're getting into a dodgy territory with your insurance, I think you'd have to declare it as an adjustment to the bike.
A 20 mile journey would be fine imo on a moped.   Having a storage area under the seat is very handy, saves you having to carry a bag on your back.


----------



## podd

Since mopeds don't have much storage space, apart from maybe a space under the seat for a helmet, is it possible to purchase some type of moped panniers for carrying groceries in?


----------



## DrMoriarty

Yep. But I'd go for a backpack, unless you envisage carrying home groceries every day.


----------



## podd

Thanks Dr.M.


----------



## Murt10

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten that. And your average 50cc moped is in fact 49cc, so falls foul of the rule.
> 
> Bring back the Honda 70!





I drove a Honda 70 for years. Abused the hell out of it by giving Mrs Murt a lift into work and home again. No joke for a small bike to carry maybe 25 stone. It never let me down.  I used to fill the main tank with about a gallon of petrol for every 100 miles in heavy traffic.

Even in wet and cold weather, you knew that you would be out for maybe 15 minutes, before you got to work or wherever and thawed out. If you were dressed for the weather it was no problem anyway. Compare that with the  bus, where would more often than not still be at the bus stop after 15 mins, not including the time it took you to walk there, and then well over an hour to get into Town with the rest of the great unwashed and maybe having to stand all the way. 

As for the cost,  I think it now costs about E1.70 for a single bus journey into Town  

Except for the danger the bike wins hands down.   

Murt


----------



## budokan

Hi,

Have had the same moped for the last 7 years with little or no trouble. Often travel from north Dublin to Wicklow or out to Kildare (Leixlip/Maynooth) direction. It is great for beating traffic. Only real downside is when it rains, so would recommend good set of rain gear. 
There is no problem in achieving speeds up to 80-100 kph (110 with a good back wind).

Also has anyone noticed that the roads in Dublin seem to be getting much worse than they used to be. With sizeable potholes or worse sunken manholes. Roads seem to be only resurfaced when someone else comes in to dig them up to do repairs or other jobs nevering returning the roads to any great state of repair. Other roads seem to be simply neglected altogether.

Regarding storage your best bet is to have a small box attached to the rear above the seat (similar to a vespa). Also it you are buying I would recommend you buy one where the space where you rest you feet is flat all the way across. You'd be surprised how much you can carry in this space.

Regards,


----------



## podd

> I would recommend you buy one where the space where you rest you feet is flat all the way across. You'd be surprised how much you can carry in this space.


So if you're carrying something in the foot space does it not just off the bike when cornering?


----------



## budokan

Hi Podd,

No everything should be secure depending on how you position it. It depends on what your carrying. I did some shopping in the sales recently was able to carry about 3/4 large bags of shopping. There is a small catch under to seat (like a key ring clip). I simply clipped on the bags and they were fine. Didnt move anywhere.

In the past I've carried toolboxes, beer crates, plants. If you take care you can use your legs to keep bigger items in place. If needs be (as Ive done many times) you can rest your feet on the pillion passenger foot pegs, to allow for larger items. Might seem strange but it can be done.

Regards,


----------



## podd

Thanks for the info...!

Do all 50cc mopeds sound like 50cc mopeds...?

Sometimes I hear a moped going past and it can be quite high pitched because of the small engine.

Do any of the 50cc mopeds have a quieter engine noise, or do most/all 50cc mopeds have this problem of having a high pitched tinny engine noise?


----------



## tiger

The really noisy scooters have been modified to


----------

